# A number



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2016)

6.3 million

That's how many pageviews are showing on Chris Hodapp's blog page..
http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/

That's pretty astounding, it's from 2010 - averaging more than 1 million hits a years.

I get excited because I've got 24K LOL, but there is going to be a generation (or two!) of Freemasons Chris has inspired and informed... and I still go there to catch up; reading what Chris thought of media reports of "UGLV  has a new female CEO..".... You know, I've visited some very conservative lodges since her appointment, and not heard a single negative thing about appointing a CEO who is not a Freemason - people are happy at the idea of a capable person leading the business and strategic side of the Craft. May she have every success !


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 17, 2016)

Pageviews are good for ads, unique visitors are a good indication of growth. Another factor is bounce rate. Bounce rate is the percentage of visitors who come to your site and leave within a few seconds. A high bounce rate indicates that visitors didn't like what they saw or didn't find what they were looking for. If you run a blog or website, definately keep track of your analytics. 

As far as Bro. Hodapp is concerned, he's in a league of his own. I highly recommend his books and visiting his blog.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2016)

Blake Bowden said:


> Pageviews are good for ads, unique visitors are a good indication of growth. Another factor is bounce rate. Bounce rate is the percentage of visitors who come to your site and leave within a few seconds. A high bounce rate indicates that visitors didn't like what they saw or didn't find what they were looking for. If you run a blog or website, definately keep track of your analytics.
> 
> As far as Bro. Hodapp is concerned, he's in a league of his own. I highly recommend his books and visiting his blog.



Agreed on analytics... my bounce rate is high (about 60%) but then again so is the time on site and page views of 2.something, tells me I get entries via google, people read what they are interested in, maybe look at another page, then move on... what is interesting is when you get a visitor spending 40 minutes reading many pages... My bounce rate would be high for something like Midnight Freemasons because I tend to read one page and leave.. I run 5 sites and have access to analytics for 6 - really interesting comparing them... esp against each other and volume.

Isn't bounce rate measuring a single page visit, with only one page viewed, nothing to do with time ?


----------

